# Viper 5706v No lights



## jeffeyfe (May 31, 2018)

When I had my Viper 5706v professionally installed on my 01 f-150, when I would unlock, lock, and with alarm activation, the trucks outside lights would flash, but since then that has gone away. Everything else still functions perfectly. Any ideas would be amazing, and thank you for reading.


----------



## jeffeyfe (May 31, 2018)

Bumpp


----------

